# Mini M sized tank + Aquasky



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

I've had this tank for over 6 months and I've had all sorts of trouble with it. But finally it's starting to pick up. So i thought I'd post a pic. 

The tank is exactly the same as an ada mini m, but it's sold under the FIRE brand. My lfs guy tells me they are from the same factory as ada. 

The aquasky 361 is the real deal. It took me ages to work out the photo time / co2 bubble rate. But now it's pretty good, I'm happy with it. 

Here's the progress so far...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Looks sick! Super clean. Is your lily pipe the ADA p-1 outflow 10mm? That's the one I just got. I like it for the mini-m + 2211. Perfect flow


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks frrok. The lily pipes are ANS iflo 13mm (they're a bit big imo) connected to a 2213, ista reactor and inline heater.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Dantrasy said:


> Thanks frrok. The lily pipes are ANS iflo 13mm (they're a bit big imo) connected to a 2213, ista reactor and inline heater.



Ah. I see.. Doesn't look too bad. I feel the same about most 13mm pipes I feel are too big for the mini-m. The p-1 is big as well but the flow it creates is ideal.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 2, 2013)

Inline heater you say? What are your thoughts on them? Also great tank by the way. Looks really healthy


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Very slick! Everything looks super. Are you going to trim the HC anytime soon? Looks thick


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Joey. Inline heaters are the best. All my tanks have them. the hydor 200w is overkill for such a small tank, but it's never failed me. 

Thanks Lil'. I used to trim hc super low and straight, but now I tend to keep it a little bit thick and rough looking. So the pic above is what I consider trimmed hc.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I have diy inline heaters using ehiem jagars and pvc piping and reducers + pvc glue(and primer) and ge II door and window silicone.
i've read too many reviews of hygro inline heaters failing so went with a brand I trust, eheim.

Btw lovely scape and plants!


----------



## VGAL792 (Jun 20, 2014)

What photo period and bps do you find work the best? I have just ordered this same setup.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank AquaAurora. 

@vgal792, 7 hours 15 mins and 1.5 bps. co2 comes on 45 mins before the lights switch on, and goes off 45 mins before the lights switch off. I have no fish in the tank, so I dose a couple drops of diy kno3 solution.

What style tank are you going to do?


----------



## VGAL792 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you, I see your tank is heavily planted also.

I like all the plants but don't really have the time nor experience to mess with the co2 and ferts so I will try to just keep shrimp mainly and possibly a few plants. Probably just moss on driftwood.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

My 1ft is a hc, dhg and mosses shrimp tank and it gets 2 bps, but it has higher light than this mini m sized tank. The 1ft has 2x 24w PL.

I saw a pic of an amazing scape the other day. i think it's in a mini m. the main feature is moss (mini pellia) on dw. I'll post a pic of it tater today. It's killer.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's the pic. I'd love to try something like this:


----------



## VGAL792 (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks good but like way too much trouble! I looked as some aqua scaping "tools" when ordering the tank and light and just the money for them made me not want a lot of plants lol


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Looking a bit tidier now


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Man always love the look of dragon stone with that shad of green, makes everything pop! The red also gives it a nice accent.


----------

